# Apple Car Play



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone know how to activate it on the TT?

Saw the video below on YouTube and it would be great if it could be used for maps as I didn't spec satnav and don't fancy the £1,600 retrofit option.

Hope you can help.

Video link: 




Thanks,

Chris


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Works and can be activated on firmware 08xx and above


----------



## Chris.Tomo (Jan 9, 2017)

Sounds great, can the firmware be updated from home or do I have to request this through Audi?


----------



## anthonyallure (Oct 9, 2017)

Would activation result in the warranty being void?


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Chris.Tomo said:


> Sounds great, can the firmware be updated from home or do I have to request this through Audi?


Audi


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Sorry, new member. Are you able to confirm, do I have to have the phone interface to access Apple car play.
Thanks


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

Carplay requires wired connection to the usb


----------



## adfrad (Jun 26, 2010)

So, I have v885 firmware, but CarPlay or Android Auto still don't come up as options when I plug myphones in to the USB port. Are there any other prerequisites? (


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Do you need the smartphone interface which is a £250 option. It's not included as part of the Tec pack.


----------



## alex-retro (Sep 15, 2017)

No he dont need that. All is already fitted from factory - MIB2 with correct firmware and USB port


----------



## enzo7512 (Aug 26, 2017)

Hello Alex

Its possible to say us, how to activate carplay to Audi Mk3 please?

Thanks


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone know if videos can be viewed through car play if not I cannot see any possible gain having it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Videos from the phone? 
The apps are restricted and you get next to nothing. Video is not one of them.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Does anybody know what the smartphone interface actually gives you. As its a £250 option I wanted to be sure I really need it.
If I have the Tec pack spec will I be able to use the voice control feature to make calls without the smart phone option interface.
Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, i have it on two cars - complete waste of time. You get 7 or 8 icons in the centre of the screen depends on apps loaded on your phone. You can only have it with the tech pack, so that means you already have navigation and online services. You lose some functionality if you have Audi phone box too (multiple phones connected at once). Yes you can use voice control with or with car play.

You also have to be connected via USB for it to work.


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Can anyone tell me if this should have been fitted to my car it is a brand new black edition with tech pack also do dealers charge for it as I think if I spoke to dealer who supplied car then they may upload it to mine?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

In the UK its a £250 optional waste of space. So if you didn't pay for it you wont have it.


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

ok s how do I control my iPhones Apple Music by using the car as currently I have to keep using the phone to change tracks?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Press the media button.. and use the wheel/screen.


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

how about Audi connect where is it?


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I found that reading the manual tends to help with such things :roll:


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

It must be great to be as clever as you :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Did the video help? It covers many things.
You also have the Audis owners area. https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/get- ... -audi.html

Also hand over from the dealer is meant to answer many of these questions. They help and show you "how to"


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

Not really sorry. I have media but when I click it just says garys iPhone and plays whatever song is playing on my phone it doesn't show artist etc for me to choose from I am using a standard apple usb lead should I have been provided a special cable perhaps?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, not need for anything else.
Press the media button, goto the iPhone on the list of devices and then just select what you want, be it a playlist or song via the wheel/screen.


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

hi thats the problem npc playlists or songs appear just what is actually playing on the phone I can not get access to artists songs playlists etc from the car????


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

And this is a MK3 with the virtual cockpit were talking about?
You can just browse the complete phone list and select anything you want..


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

Yes this is a TT mk3 with virtual cockpit and tech pack it is 3 weeks old Im at a loss


----------



## b22tt (Jul 21, 2017)

alex-retro said:


> Works and can be activated on firmware 08xx and above


How can it be activated?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> In the UK its a £250 optional waste of space. So if you didn't pay for it you wont have it.


I think anything apple is a waste of space. Tech for sheep IMO :lol:


----------



## jiachlew (Sep 20, 2017)

alex-retro said:


> Works and can be activated on firmware 08xx and above


Hi do you mind to tell how to activate this? Thanks!


----------



## DonBones (Aug 4, 2020)

Only thing I tried was the navigation via Apple car play and have to say I prefer the built in map... problem with Apple car play is it's displayed in a rather ugly box while the native map covers the entire screen.


----------

